# Take Car To Canada



## taxidriver9 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi!
I am now residing in Dubai and will be moving to Canada soon.
I want to ship my car with me to Canada.
Do you think it's worth all the hassels and will the car be able to withstand the weather conditions in Canda? 
Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

taxidriver9 said:


> Hi!
> I am now residing in Dubai and will be moving to Canada soon.
> I want to ship my car with me to Canada.
> Do you think it's worth all the hassels and will the car be able to withstand the weather conditions in Canda?
> Any help would be highly appreciated.


Hi,

Your questions should ve been posted on the Canada expat site of the expatforum and not under UAE Dubai.

Check the Canadian website for customs. There you will need to validate whether your model is accepted in Canada or not. Moreover, you will need a letter from the dealer confirming that your vehicle complies with either US or Canadian Standards.

Good luck


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Agreed and moved. Hope you get some answers here.


----------



## taxidriver9 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks


----------

